# Suggestions for adding additonal RAM along with the existing one [Dynet DDR2 RAM 2GB]



## Flash (Aug 17, 2012)

I recently bought a Sapphire HD6670 1GB DDR5 GPU for my below config'd PC.



Viewsonic VA1716W monitor
Dynet DDR2 RAM 2GB
Intel DG31PR Mobo
Intel core 2 Duo @2.53GHz
Seagate Barracuda 1TB + 250GB
 
After installing the GPU, i feel a sort of SLOWNESS in PC at times. I guess its because of GPU borrowing some memory from RAM.
So, i thought of adding 1 more additional RAM (probably 2GB) to counteract things.

Since my mobo is old, i can install only the DDR2 RAM. I hope for 
Please suggest a DDR2 RAM and along with price, if possible.


----------



## acewin (Aug 17, 2012)

you have very limited options here
Check this, all seem to be similarly priced
RAM Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com

no need to buy DDR2-667/PC2-5300, DDR2 800 would work in case your mobo supports PC2-5300 as well


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 17, 2012)

you can buy 2 gb ddr2 ram from nehru place @ 1.4k
look out for corsair,gskill etc
avoid indian brands (simmtronics,zion etc)


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2012)

acewin said:


> you have very limited options here
> Check this, all seem to be similarly priced
> RAM Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com
> 
> no need to buy DDR2-667/PC2-5300, DDR2 800 would work in case your mobo supports PC2-5300 as well



Its written *2**GB PC2-5300U-55 *above my Dynet RAM. 
Googling says this one is "_Dynet_ Module 2048MB DDRII *667MHz* CL5 PC5300 240 Pin(Desktop)"

Whether i can fit 800MHz DDR2 RAM with this one or should i go with 667MHz alone?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are using 667Mhz then search for same frequency module otherwise your 800Mhz ram will automatically lower down its speed to 667Mhz. Not a big deal as its hard to find 667 Mhz ram DD2 nowadays. Try your luck at NP


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2012)

havoknation said:


> If you are using 667Mhz then search for same frequency module otherwise your 800Mhz ram will automatically lower down its speed to 667Mhz. Not a big deal as its hard to find 667 Mhz ram DD2 nowadays. Try your luck at *NP*



What's NP? 

Nehru place? I'm from chennai. Not used to this Mumbai-based terms.


----------



## Myth (Aug 18, 2012)

Your mobo supports 4 gb ram max and has 2 ram slots only. I hope you have one slot free.
Motherboard memory details : Intel® Desktop Board DG31PR ; System memory
If you don't/can't find it locally, purchase it online from the link given in post#2.
DDR2-667 is what would work for you, but 800 wont hurt either if you cant find the latter.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

Am thinking of buying 1GB DDR2 RAM of EVM from flipkart.
EVM DDR2 1 GB PC RAM (EVMP1G667U68D/EVMP1G667U88D) | Ram | Flipkart.com

I guess, 3GB will suffice my performance + mid-level-gaming PC.
What do you think guys?


----------



## acewin (Aug 21, 2012)

buy 1 gig only if u are running 32 bit otherwise get 2 gigs of ram. you pay up double but you will benefit with it if running 64 bit windows OS. Linux are mostly 64 bit OSes
even if running 32 bit OS I will advise to get 2GB RAM as you will not be worried about upgrading RAM size anytime later.
but anyhow you check your own pocket


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine is 32-bit Windows 7 only.


----------

